# دورة في تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة



## م. حيدر (19 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى الاخوة المشرفين الكرام والاخوة اللذين لديهم خبرة في تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة لرفع مستوى المهندسين الذين ليس لديهم خبرة بالتصميم ولتعم الفائدة للجميع لدي طلب من حضراتكم وهو فتح دورة على شكل محاضرات في تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة وتكون معززة بامثلة ومخططات لتوضيح وتبسيط المسائل الحسابية ******* مع شكري الجزيل لجميع الزملاء في المنتدى


----------



## Eladly_group (19 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ عنده حق يا جماعه المفروض ننظم التصميم شويه


----------



## العبد الفقير (20 أغسطس 2006)

فكرة طيبة ولكن ستكون بأي كود؟ أنا أفضل الكود البريطاني


----------



## احمد العسكرى (20 أغسطس 2006)

ياريت الكود المصرى


----------



## م. حيدر (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لمرور الزملاء واتمنى من الاخوة ان يأخذوا الموضوع على محمل الجد والمواصفات ليست مهمة على اي كود ولو انا افضل الكود الامريكي Aci ولكني لاارى مشكلة في الموضوع والمهم ان نبدأ بالمشروع الذي يستفاد منه الكثير من الزملاء########


----------



## احمد الديب (20 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة الكود السائد هو البريطاني


----------



## احمد العسكرى (20 أغسطس 2006)

فى مهندس زميلى بيعمل على إنشاء ملخص فى التصميم flatslap ,..ى خلال مده قصيره هيكون جاهز
واهرفعه على المنتدى


----------



## م . أبو بكر (21 أغسطس 2006)

هذا باب كبير ..

فتصميم الأساسات وحدها بحر كبير .. يليها الأعمدة فالكمرات بأنواعها و البلاطات و القشريات مع لحظ أنواع الحمولات الميتة و الحية و الزلازل .. و تصميم المقاطع الخاصة .... الخ .

يعني هذا السؤال ملخصه يتضمن عمل خمس سنوات دراسية في الهندسة الإنشائية .. لكننا هنا نحاول الإجابة على الأسئلة التي يوردها الأعضاء في حدود حجم المكان و حجم النص ..

و لن نبخل بإذن الله عن أي سؤال نعرف إجابته .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## saadson (16 مارس 2008)

الموضوع بجد شيق .. لان الدراسة من خمس سنوات اكيد اتغيرت .. فمثلا انا درست تصميم بال working الذي لا مجال له الان فالكل يصمم الان بطريقة الحدود القصوي ..
فمع هذا طريقة جيدة ياريت تاخذ حيز التنفيذ ..
بس الطريقة ازاي
وبأى كود .. المهم نبدأ !!


----------



## اكسير (16 مارس 2008)

ياريت والله وتكون بسرعة لاننا مشروع خرسانة مسلحة ومحتاجينها جدا


----------



## حسان فارس (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في كل من يساهم في هذا المشروع


----------



## pink_floyed (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....انا ممكن اساعدكم فى هذا المشروع الرائع...معكم إن شاء اللة وفى أنتضار بدايته


----------



## المبارز007 (17 مارس 2008)

الرجاء البدء بالدورة فورا وليختار السيد المشرف على الدورة نوع الكود وله جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## الماء (17 مارس 2008)

شيء عظيم لنا نحن المبتدئين


----------



## ماجدان (17 مارس 2008)

نعم موضوع عظيم ولكن أنا أيضا مع كلام مشرفنا المهندس بكر

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## gamal marie (17 مارس 2008)

ياريت نبدء يا اخ ابوبكر والموضوع ان شاء الله حيكون سهل وحيكون فية مشركة فعالة من جميع الزملاء . والافادة ستعود ع الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## حلمي الجوهي (18 مارس 2008)

السلام وبعد
ان هذة


----------



## محمد المعالي (18 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الى الاخوة العزاء ان تصميم اي بناية هو عمل مشترك بين مجموعة من الخبرات في البداية يجب ان تعرف المتطلبات التشغيلية للبناية اذا كانت مثلا بناية دراسية تختلف عن الدائرة الحكومية وتختلف عن بناية اهلية وهكذا لان كل بناية يتم حساب احمال الخاصة بها تختلف عن الاخرى وبعد اكمال التصاميم المعمارية من قبل المهندسين المعماريين يحول التصميم الى المهندسين الانشائيين وهنا يبدء عملنا بعد القيام بفحوصات التربة وتحديد B.C للتربة وحساب الاحمال الحية والميتة يمكنكم تصميم البناية عن طريقة اليدوية او عن طريق برنامج staad 3 اتمنا ان نقوم بطرح مخطط لبناية مكونة من طابقين وان نحدد الاحمال الحية لهذة البناية ونحدد B.C للتربة وان نقوم بتصميم البناية بطريقة اليدوية وان نقارن النتائج بال staad 3 وهكذا نكون قد حققنا الفائدة للجميع وانا مستعد لتقديم مخططات لبناية بسيطة واي مهندس انشائي يمكن ان يشارك بالتصميم والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## حمود بوبدر (18 مارس 2008)

شيء رائع و جزاكم اللع خير


----------



## حمود بوبدر (18 مارس 2008)

شيء رائع و جزاكم اللع خير


----------



## حمود بوبدر (18 مارس 2008)

شيء رائع و جزاكم اللع خير


----------



## engms.2006 (20 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والله المشروع جميل
وانا معاه

بس الواحد هييجي عليه لحظه هيبقي مش قادر يكمل

اما ان الواحد هيمل او ان الوقت مش هيبقي كافي


عموما لكم جزيل الشكر 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصطفى يحيى (31 مارس 2008)

شكر كبير لكل من ساهم فى المنتدى وكان ايجابيا فى افعاله واقواله


----------



## الجوفي (11 مايو 2008)

شكرا لكم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## تميم مازن (11 مايو 2008)

والله ياريت يا جماعة يا ريت


----------



## يوسف زغبية (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة جيدة ونتمنى تتحقق وصحيح هذا الموضوع كبير جداوانا مع كلام م/ ابوبكر


----------



## مشاريع جارية (12 مايو 2008)

نعم موضوع عظيم ولكن أنا أيضا مع كلام سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات

صباح الخير مهندس احمد انشاء الله تكون بخير نفسي اقابلك انت فين ومنين وتعمل في السعودية اجيلك


----------



## عاشق السهر (12 مايو 2008)

كلامك صح اخي العزيز


----------



## نهواند (12 مايو 2008)

*شكر*

الى الاخوة العزاء ان تصميم اي بناية هو عمل مشترك بين مجموعة من الخبرات في البداية يجب ان تعرف المتطلبات التشغيلية للبناية اذا كانت مثلا بناية دراسية تختلف عن الدائرة الحكومية وتختلف عن بناية اهلية وهكذا لان كل بناية يتم حساب احمال الخاصة بها تختلف عن الاخرى وبعد اكمال التصاميم 

فكرة حلوة جدا تسلم


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (12 مايو 2008)

يا جماعه بصراحه انا مش عارفه الموضوع ده ازاى متعملش من زمان؟؟؟؟؟
وافتكر انه فعلا لو بدأ هيكون هو تاج المنتدى
وانا مع العضو اللى اقترح ان اننا نبدأ بنموذج مصغر مثل فيلا مثلا ونطرح النقاش عليها


----------



## العماري المعماري (12 مايو 2008)

والله ياريت نبدا 
وهذا شى طيب 
شكرا لك


----------



## برود الثلج (12 مايو 2008)

جميل جدا ... موضوع يستحق الاهتمام ...


----------



## المهندس طارق (14 مايو 2008)

اللهم لك الحدم كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطنك

الموضوع جدا رائع واتمنى ان انبدا فيه


----------



## المهندس طارق (14 مايو 2008)

اللهم لك الحدم كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطنك

الموضوع جدا رائع واتمنى ان انبدا فيه


----------



## م. امجد (22 مايو 2008)

ارجو ان يكون الكود الامريكي وبسرعة لانه مطلوب مني مشروع للجامعة


----------



## م. امجد (22 مايو 2008)

ارجو من احد الاعضاء ان يساعدني في مشروعي amjad_abonijem*********** عبارة عن بناية من اربع طوابق


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (9 يونيو 2008)

ياريت مثل هذه الدورات....


----------



## مهندس عبقري (9 يونيو 2008)

والله هذه الفكرة رائعة وأنا مستعد لرفع ملفات خاصة بالتصاميم المعمارية لمشروع بنك مؤلف من دورين بما فيها مخطط الدور الأرضي والدور الأول والواجهات والمقاطع المعمارية وحتى تقرير التربة موجود


----------



## ENG-HUM (9 يونيو 2008)

فكره اكثر من رائعة ومحتاجينها جدا


----------



## سمارين (9 يونيو 2008)

مشروع مفيد جدا ً ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## مهندس عبقري (10 يونيو 2008)

هذا مخطط الدور الأرضي


----------



## مهندس عبقري (10 يونيو 2008)

*الدور الأول*

وهذا المخطط للدور الأول


----------



## مهندس عبقري (10 يونيو 2008)

وهي الواجهات والمقاطع المعمارية أرجو من كل من يستطيع المساعدة في الدراسة الإنشائية أن يساعدنا


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام
اكيد الكل راح يشارك في هذا الموضوع للاهميه 
ولكن الرجاء استخدام الكود البريطاني لانه هذا الكود المستخدم في الاردن و الامارات و اغلب دول الخليج

سيكون موضوع جميل ونحن بالانتظار

اخوكم 
م.محمد النافله


----------



## aziz_aaaa (10 يونيو 2008)

ابارك للجميع هذه الخطوة واقترح البداية بتصميم بناية من اربع غرف ذات طابق واحد والاحمال جميعها ستاتيكية واهمال حمل الرياح والزلازل والغرف مختلفة الابعاد واحدة مربعة وواحدة مستطيلة وواحدة دائرة واخرى مثلثة لكي تتم دراسة كافة حالات الجسور والبلاطات وطريقة توزيع الاحمال واترك لعضو اخر اختيار الابعاد وكذلك نوع الاعمدة ولنعتبر هذه البداية والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس محمد صديق (25 يوليو 2008)

*النصميم*

ياريت التصميم بسرعة ان شاء الله
واقترح الكود المصرى


----------



## kokowawa60 (25 يوليو 2008)

*ريحوا نفسكم اليكم برنامج من تصميمى يقوم بكل ذلك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى الاحباء
بدات منذ فترة بعمل وتجميع مجموعة من البرامج تخدم المهندس المدنى وجمعتها فى مجموعة تحت مسمى CIVIL 2008
وصدر من هذة المجموعة ثلاث اصدارات واردت وضع روابط تلك الموسوعة هنا لفائدة الاخوة 
اسالكم الدعاء فقط
اخوكم م.ايهاب
واليكم بعض صور تلك الاصدارات

































الاصدار الاول من الرابط التالى
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t101853.html
الاصدار الثانى من الرابط التالى
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t104871.html
الاصدار الثاث من الرابط التالى
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t108020.html
والحمد لله تم الانتهاء من الاصدار الرابع لتلك الموسوعة والاعلان لها على الرابط التالى
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t112801.html
عرض فيديو تقديمى يبين برامج الاصدارة الرابعة للبرنامج
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t113485.html


----------



## مراد ثابت (12 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة يستفيد منها اللجميع و قبل البدء فى هذا المشروع الرجاء التطرق الى النوعيات المختلفة للتربة وطريقة عمل الجسات لتحديد نوع التربة وبالتالى تحديد نوع الاساس ....... وشكرا


----------



## م/مشعل المطيري (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــراا علي الاقتراح.


----------



## محمود لاستيس (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ديه فكرة طيبة جدن بس ارجو من المشرف جزاه الله خيرا الا تكون فى شكل جداول او برامج اكسل احنا عايزين ننعش الذاكرة بالمعادلات الواضحة والامثلة التطبيقية وخاصة الهياكل الخرسانية بجميع انواعها وان تكون باى كود المهم التفصيل.
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mersam_eng (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ياليت يكون فيه دورة اضم صوتي لصوتك وشكرا


----------



## نهواند (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكركم وياليت تتم الدورة ي اسرع وقت


----------



## الشعراوى (14 يناير 2009)

والله ياريت لان بجد احنا محتاجينها اوى


----------



## bitam05 (15 يناير 2009)

ijhgytfruuyyunbv gf ggggftj


----------



## islam_elhabbal (16 يناير 2009)

انا بعرض مشاركتى معاكوا يا جماعه فى المشروع العظيم ده. أنا دكتور فى الخرسانة المسلحة فى المعهد التكنولوجى العالى. و عندى استعداد بالمشاركة بمحاضراتى. بس هاتكون بالكود المصرى. و ياريت حد يبعتلى على الميل بتاعى طريقة لرفع المحاضرات على الموقع خطوه بخطوة. islam_elhabbal على yahoo


----------



## عاشق السهر (16 يناير 2009)

فكره رائعه وياريت تكون بالكود البريطاني لانه الكود العالمي


----------



## البوليتكنك (16 يناير 2009)

انا مع الاخ ابو بكر هذا موضوع كبيييييييييييير جدا
ولا يمكن لأحد ان يستطيع فسباخذ وقت كبير

فالافضل لمن لديه استفسار ان يسأل
تقبلو مروري


----------



## م. فيصل السعيد (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم...
بصراحه انا مع هذا المقترح وذلك للاستفاده العامه لجميع المهندسين وخاصه المبتدئين الذين انا منهم وكما ارى ان اغلب الموافقين على هذا المقترح هم من المهندسين المبتدئين وذلك لزياده الخبره فى مجالهم
وانا لا ارى ان هناك مشكله فى الفتره الزمنيه مدام هناك فائده بذلك؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام لجميع الاخوه المشرفين


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (20 يناير 2009)

يارب فكره جيده جدا .....من اعطاه الله علما فأتمنى منه ان يجلس ويفكر كيف انفع اخوانى بعلمى ...وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 يناير 2009)

ربنا ييسر الحال


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (20 يناير 2009)

فعلا جزاكم الله خيرا على الإهتمام وافادة الناس


----------



## مصطفى م (1 فبراير 2009)

*ممتاز*

هذه فكرة رائعة جدا وإذا بدأت فأنا من أول الداعمين لها بإذن الله


----------



## Loo2a (18 فبراير 2009)

تمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2009)

شيء جميل جدا بس ياريت الموضوع يرى النور


----------



## رامي اورفة (22 فبراير 2009)

م. حيدر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الى الاخوة المشرفين الكرام والاخوة اللذين لديهم خبرة في تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة لرفع مستوى المهندسين الذين ليس لديهم خبرة بالتصميم ولتعم الفائدة للجميع لدي طلب من حضراتكم وهو فتح دورة على شكل محاضرات في تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة وتكون معززة بامثلة ومخططات لتوضيح وتبسيط المسائل الحسابية ******* مع شكري الجزيل لجميع الزملاء في المنتدى


 مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (23 فبراير 2009)

ياريت لو يتم هذا فنحن نتمنى من الله ان يعم الفائدة والخير للجمع


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (23 فبراير 2009)

ياريت لو يتم هذا فنحن نتمنى من الله ان يعم الفائدة والخير للجمع


----------



## 0yaz9 (27 فبراير 2009)

يا ريت لاني بحتاج هذا الموضوع كثيرا


----------



## المهندس طارق سالم (27 فبراير 2009)

*يامهندس ان الاساسات علم جميل ولكن هناك مشكله عندي مبنى ضخم عند بيوت طين وارض طينيه ونا مهندس وضعت حل الجدار الفاصل هل هناك حل​*


----------



## شاهد بدر (28 فبراير 2009)

اضم صوتي لاصوات زملائي


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (28 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من الاخ مهندس عبقري الاسراع في رفع تقرير التربة بعد ان قام مشكورا برفع مخططات الدور الارضي والاول اضافة الى الواجهات المعمارية.


----------



## هيثم العلي (28 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع بجد شيق جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (4 مارس 2009)

انا محتاج امثلة عن تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (4 مارس 2009)

ياريت يا جماعة حاجات عن تصميم الخررسانة


----------



## anass81 (4 مارس 2009)

محمد كمال عبدالله قال:


> ياريت يا جماعة حاجات عن تصميم الخررسانة



السلام عليكم

راجع الرابط التالي , لعله يجيب على سؤالك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=122501


----------



## Eng.MUSLIMA (21 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

بس انا محتاجه كلام بالتفصيل عن الحمايه الكاثوديه للخرسانه المسلحه


----------



## محمد الباشير (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ..حقيقة الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة الي وأتمنى ان تكون الدورة بالتدرج أما بالنسبة للكود فأقترح إما الكود الامريكي اوالانجليزي لأن باقي الكودات هي متفرعة من هذين الكودين . وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## شاهد بدر (22 مارس 2009)

اي كود ما بيهم 
انا درست البريطاني وبشتغل على الامريكي
الكودات العربية فقط تعريب للاجنبية

بفضل تكون المصطلحات واضحة عذرا من اخوانا المصريين عندكم مصطلحات ما بنفهمها


----------



## ابونهى (22 مارس 2009)

اتمنى لو ينزل المشروع هذا بسرعة لاني محتاجة جدا


----------



## Moh-elsanee (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع كويس جدا ورجاء سرعة التنفيذ


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (22 مارس 2009)

ياريت يا جماعة فعلا محتاجين لحاجات زى كدة


----------



## aliemara (4 أبريل 2009)

ياريت التصميم بسرعة ان شاء الله
واقترح الكود المصرى


----------



## hadia (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم عايزه شرح جميل لتصميم الخرسانه المسلحه لحدى الأن مالقيت كتاب ولا أى حاجة أستفيد منها


----------



## um muhab (14 يونيو 2009)

فكرة رائعة لتعم الفائدة للجميع،،،،،


----------



## enghassan555 (14 يونيو 2009)

أناأعتقدأن موضوع تصميم الخرسانه أصبح سهل مع أستخدام الsap والبرامج الأخرى التى تقوم بحساب الأجهادات وبرنامج الأسكل أيضأ الذى يفيد فى عمل جداول لللأحمال ثم القطاعات تم مساحه الحديد وعدد الأسياخ وخلافه والقوانيين المستخدمه فى التصميم ليست كثيره فى أيجاد أبعاد القطاع وحديد التسليح سواء قاعده أو يلاطه أو كمره أوعامود هذا الأن لايستدعى الخوف من بعض الأخوه من عمل تصميم لقطاع خرسانى ولكن الصعوبه فى تنفيذ الرسومات لكى تصبح منشأت خرسانيه بدون أخطاءهندسيه وهذه أعتقد من أهم الخطوات لفهم التصميم الجيد للخرسانه المسلحه فالخرسانه المسلحه خبره عمليه أكثر من النظريه وهذا رأى مع الشكر للأخوه الذين يقدمون لنا صور ومعلومات وطرق تنفيذ للأعمالهم الحرسانيه نستفيد منها جميعآ فى التصميم والتنفيذ


----------



## ayman fathe diab (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
معكم أخوكم أيمن فتحى دياب
على فكرة دى اول مرة اكتب فى منتديات 
ان شاء الله انا بارسلكم بعض المشاريع اللى تفيدكم


----------



## ayman fathe diab (25 يونيو 2009)

على فكرة التصميم ليس المشكلة الحقيقية ولكن اهتمواباخراج الرسومات بطريقة سليمة
التصميم اسهل شئ وعمرى ماعانيت منة اهم شئ رسم واضح وعلى درجة عاليه من الجودة
ياريت الرد على مشروع الخزان السابق


----------



## عيادن (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجوكم اسرعوا في بدء هذه الدورة التي سوف تكون في ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله ولكم خالص الشكر واجل التقدير


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة 
ونرجو السرعة فى تنفيذها


----------



## ammaid_2000 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ayman fathe diab قال:


> على فكرة التصميم ليس المشكلة الحقيقية ولكن اهتمواباخراج الرسومات بطريقة سليمة
> التصميم اسهل شئ وعمرى ماعانيت منة اهم شئ رسم واضح وعلى درجة عاليه من الجودة
> ياريت الرد على مشروع الخزان السابق


المهندس ايمن السلام عليكم
بخصوص مشروع الخزان هناك بعض الرسومات ناقصه وكذلك النوته الحسابيه وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس ahmed (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت والله


----------



## الماء (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اكثر المهندسين أيدوا الفكره نرجوا الاسراع ومع الشكر للجميع


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت يكون بالكود المصرى


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله لك خير ..........


----------



## النمر الإسلامي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الكود الأمريكي aci هو الكود الأكثر إنتشارا حتى في أوروبا و في أغلب الدول العربية مع تغيير بسيط ليناسب بعض الدول منها دول الخليج


----------



## aziza saber (30 أكتوبر 2009)

لاأستطيع تنزيل المرفقات ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## almomani (30 أكتوبر 2009)

هو فعلا بحر واسع ولكن الالف ميل تبدأ بخطوه وهو اقتراح
نرجو البدء فيه دون تأخير والكود المستعمل مش مهم الاهم تعليم الاساس ثم كل مصمم يستخدم ما يشاء من كود حسب موقعه


----------



## م.حنان (30 أكتوبر 2009)

_لماذا لم يبدأ هذا العمل الرائع رغم تشجيع الجميع؟_


----------



## almomani (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الرد السابق كتبته قبل قراءة جميع الردود اما وقد قرأتها فاعتقد ان الخطوة الاولى بدأت باستلام المساقط للارضي والاول مع الواجهة ونتمنى رفع مقطعين لهذا المخطط
ومعنا مشارك أخ دكتور يفيدنا اثناء التصميم ويراجع مايكتب
ولنفترض ان قوة تحمل التربة هي 2كغمِ\سم2 والكود البريطاني المفترض لهذا المثال
واقترح ان يكون تصميم السقف (هوردي) وليس بلاطه
اذا تمت الموافقة نبدأ ان شاء الله بتصميم الاسقف
والى لقاء ان شاء الله


----------



## marwan dodo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*لم التردد اما فتح واما اغلاق*

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة هذه المشاركة رقم مئة والزملاء لم يتخذو قرار فمنهم معارض لضخامة الموضوع ومنهم متحمس ومتشجع ومنهم من لم يتفق على اي كود سيتم التصميم ارجو من السيد المشرف اما ان يبدأ بالموضوع وبالكود والمخططات التي يراها مناسبة واما ان يتم اغلاق هذا الموضوع 
وتقبلو تحياتي ​ 
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:​ 
م . مروان​


----------



## m_sweedy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

لقد تم فتح الموضوع بتاريخ 19-08-2006, 

وحتى الان لا يوجد نتيجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت 
عندي فكره ننظم الاول الموضوع 
اولا الكود البريطاني
ثانيا الكود الامريكي
ثالثا الكود المصري
وبعد مانخلص دول


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (31 أكتوبر 2009)

نبدا في في حاجات تانيه وكل كود ناخد عنصر عنصر اساسات اعمده وهكذا


----------



## odwan (31 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة وبارك الله فيك وأنا مع الإخوة الكرام


----------



## aymanyomna (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*لسلام عليكم*

نشكركم علي هذا الموضوع ونرجو جعلة متاح اتعم الفائدة


----------



## topstar52001 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شي جميل وشيق وان شاء الله اكون معكم بخبرتي المتواضعة 
في البداية يجب العمل على شي بسيط مثلا نحدد قطعة ارض بابعاد معينة ونحدد الهدف من انشاء هذه البناية وبعدها نبدا العمل ارجو من المهندس العزيز الذي اقترح مثل هذا المشروع الكبير ان يكون الكونترول في توجيه التصميم او اي شخص صاحب خبرة كبيرة في هذا المجال لتنطلق نقطة البداية على ان نحاول ان يكون التصميم يومي بغية كسب الوقت ولتعم الفائدة للجميع كما اطلب من المشرفين الاعزاء ان يضعوا مثل هذا المشروع بعنوان متميز وموقع مخصص بغية سهولة الوصول اليه مع التقدير للجميع


----------



## علي عبدالله زياد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو ذلك وياريت على الكود الامريكي فنحن بحاجه ماسه لهذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

فكره جيده ولكنها تحتاج الى مجهود كبير
وفقكم الله


----------



## ibrahiem (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## ibrahiem (13 ديسمبر 2009)

من لديه برنامج على تصميم الجسور والعبارات الخاصة بالسكة الحديدية


----------



## المهندسة تقوى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

طُرح هذا الموضوع بتاريخ (19-08-2006) ةتاريخ اليوم هو (13-12-2009)، أي مر على الموضع 3 سنوات 4 شهو تقريبا، ولسه عندك أمل أنه يبدا.
مشكلتنا في العالم العربي أنه لا يوجد من يعطيك معلومة كاملة، لأنه المعطي دائما يخاف أن يتفوق المتلقي عليه، يعطيك فقط جزء من المعلومة ليضمن أنك لن تتفوق عليه وأنه هو وحده من يملك المعلومة الكاملة، علينا أن نعترف بذلك.
ما الذي يمنع المدرسين في الكلية عند نهاية الفصل أن يعطوا مثالا تطبقيا لما قاموا بتدريسه للطلبة، إنه البخل بالمعلومة الذي نعاني منه في عالمنا العربي.
تصوروا أني دخلت دورة في أحد البرامج الهندسية ودفعت مبلغا كبيرا من المال لقاء ذلك، ولكن أستاذ الدورة قال لنا بصراحة أني لن أعطيكم كل ما أعرف، وكلما سألناه عن شيء معين - ونحن نعلم أنه يعرفه جيدا - يقول لنا لن أقوم بشرح هذا الأمر.
هذا للأسف واقع المهندسين في العالم العربي إلا من رحم ربي.


----------



## ahmed salah2010 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*فكرة طيبة ولكن ستكون بأي كود؟ أنا أفضل الكود البريطاني*
*الموضوع بجد شيق .. لان الدراسة من خمس سنوات اكيد اتغيرت .. فمثلا انا درست تصميم بال working الذي لا مجال له الان فالكل يصمم الان بطريقة الحدود القصوي ..
فمع هذا طريقة جيدة ياريت تاخذ حيز التنفيذ ..
بس الطريقة ازاي
وبأى كود .. المهم نبدأ !!*​


----------



## mido158 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت ياجماعه تتم هذه الدوره فى اسرع وقت


----------



## المهندسة تقوى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو إقفال هذا الموضوع للأسباب المذكورة أعلاه


----------



## saadshouman (19 ديسمبر 2009)

دائما هذا المنتدى سابق الى الخير


----------



## أحمد المدنى (4 يناير 2010)

شئ جميل جدا وربنا يتممه على خير


----------



## issac (4 يناير 2010)

شكرآ جزيرآ


----------



## abu Habib (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك وعليك وجعلك زخرا


----------



## خالد العكيلي (4 يناير 2010)

اشجع هذا المقترح لان الاعم الاغلب من المهندسين ضعيفين في التصاميم


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (4 يناير 2010)

يا ريت يا جماعة احسن الموضوع دة مهم جدا ويا ريت يكون بالكود المصرى


----------



## abu_nazar (4 يناير 2010)

المهندسة تقوى قال:


> طُرح هذا الموضوع بتاريخ (19-08-2006) ةتاريخ اليوم هو (13-12-2009)، أي مر على الموضع 3 سنوات 4 شهو تقريبا، ولسه عندك أمل أنه يبدا.
> مشكلتنا في العالم العربي أنه لا يوجد من يعطيك معلومة كاملة، لأنه المعطي دائما يخاف أن يتفوق المتلقي عليه، يعطيك فقط جزء من المعلومة ليضمن أنك لن تتفوق عليه وأنه هو وحده من يملك المعلومة الكاملة، علينا أن نعترف بذلك.
> ما الذي يمنع المدرسين في الكلية عند نهاية الفصل أن يعطوا مثالا تطبقيا لما قاموا بتدريسه للطلبة، إنه البخل بالمعلومة الذي نعاني منه في عالمنا العربي.
> تصوروا أني دخلت دورة في أحد البرامج الهندسية ودفعت مبلغا كبيرا من المال لقاء ذلك، ولكن أستاذ الدورة قال لنا بصراحة أني لن أعطيكم كل ما أعرف، وكلما سألناه عن شيء معين - ونحن نعلم أنه يعرفه جيدا - يقول لنا لن أقوم بشرح هذا الأمر.
> هذا للأسف واقع المهندسين في العالم العربي إلا من رحم ربي.


لقد اصبت اختي العزيزة وان هذا الطلب ببدء دورة تصميم يدويا وتعزيزها بالنتائج والمخرجات لاكثر من برنامج انشائي مثل الساب والستاد تكررت في اكثر من موقع ولكن من سيبدا دائما يترك الموضوع وينتهي ولو ان المشرفين اقترحو بداية للموضوع لوجدوا تفاعل ولكانو السباقين في كل المنتديات ولكي نثبت الكلام هذه البناية في الملف المرفق مصممة كاملا وللاستفادة تم رفعها فقط البلان ننتظر من الاخوة تصميمها يدويا ومن ثم في برنامج الساب والستاد وبعد اكمال المعلومات ساقوم برفع الملف كاملا بالتفاصيل الانشائية ولنبدا باذن الله


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الاقتراح وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.ماجد حيطان (4 يناير 2010)

الســــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبـــركاته 

الموضوع بسيط جدا 

بالنسبه للاخوان الذين لديهم خبره ورغبه في تعليم المهندسين المتدئين وانا منهم 

لماذا لا يتم .... وضع لمساحة الارض افتراضا ..
ثم أخذ عينه من التربه ( سواء طينيه او رملية ... الخ )
ويتم توضيحها ... وفي اي حاله يتم احلال التربه 

ومن ثم محاضره اخر عن الاساسات 
ومن ثم محاضره عن الاعمده 
ومحاضره عن البلاطات 

وبمثال موضح يفهم الفنين قبل المهندسين ..؟؟


ولكن عدم أعطاء الملعومه انه الموضوع كبير ...!!
هذا ليس عذر ... !!!

ولو أخذ الموضوع في كل محاضره شهر ...!!
وش المشكله في هذا ...!!

نأمل البدء في هذه المحاضرات ....!!

من خبير يكون له الفضل والدعاء من الاخوان ...!!!
وراح نتساعد في حل المسائل والتوضيح والبحث اذا تطلب الامر


----------



## ريان موسى (5 يناير 2010)

يؤسفني أن أقول 

ان لا تعاون بين المشاركين الكل يريد الذي يسهل أمورة

ابدأوا الموضوع وبكفي قال وقيل 

الأسهل ان يتم عمل مجموعات للمهندسين كلا حسب البلد الذي هو فية لا يهم الجنسية المهم الطريقة السائدة للعمل 

مع العلم ان الموضوع او المشاركات كثيرة بلا فائدة


----------



## ammar.2520 (5 يناير 2010)

والله غن شاء الله انا حأبدأ في تجهيزها بالكود البريطاني درس درس حتى نحرك القافلة.


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (5 يناير 2010)

انا اشكر جميع الاخوه على مشاركاتهم واضم صوتي لصوتهم ... وانا مستعد لافيد واستفيد قدر الامكان وحسب اي كود فهي في النهايه تمتلك نفس المضامين .... الرجاء من احد الاخوه اصحاب الخبر الواسعه ان يبدأ باحد المشاريع التي نفذها والتي اشتملت على تنوع في عناصرها الانشائيه ... بئر ..جدران سانده.....hollow slab ... flat slab...solid slab ...وغيرها .


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (5 يناير 2010)

يمكن البدء بالموضوع بفتح صفحات كل منها يناقش حسب نوع العضو الانشائي ... اعمده ...اسقف ... اساسات وغيرها .
او كمشروع واحد متكامل مع انني افضل الاسلوب الاول .... ويا ريت يرتبط الشرح بالواقع العملي ككلفه وسهولة الانشاء وغيرها .


----------



## royal77 (29 يناير 2010)

اللة يعافيك


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (29 يناير 2010)

ارجو ان يباشر الاخوه المشرفين بدفع ومشاندة هذه الفكره حيث انني متأكد من انها ستعطي المنتدى افقا اوسع وشهرة اكبر لما سينتج عن هذا الباب من فائده للمهندسين المبتدئين وغيرهم وشكرا.


----------



## احمد نابليون (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان الموضوع ده متمثل في المذكرات القيمة اللي عملها المهندس ياسر الليثي في تصميم العناصر الخرسانية المختلفة واعتقد انها موجودة في المنتدي .


----------



## شريفو (3 فبراير 2010)

يا ريت تسارعو بالموضوع هدا لانى انا واقع مع منفد صينى كل يوم يأتينى بكود شكل ولايس منسوب لى اى كود عالمى ولكن يعطى نتأج جيدة


----------



## امير ابو الروس (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## المؤدب الشقى (13 أبريل 2010)

انا عاوز كتاب يشرح ازاى اصمم منزل من ازل ما استلم قطعه الارض(قواعد سملات عمدان بلاطات ) وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## osscar (29 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله تعالى على بركة الله تعالى للعمل الجاد في الهندسة الانشائية


----------



## hemaxplode (29 أبريل 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اللهم ارحمنا وارفع غضبك ومقتك عنا


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

سبحان الله !! 

مر الان على الموضوع 4 سنوات و4 شهور و10 ايام .. في البداية كان يا مكان هناك مهندسين تحمسوا وشجعوا 

على بداية هذه الدورة واماا الان فاصبح اغلب المهندسون يطالبون باغلاق الموضوع والسبب لعدم بدايته فقط 

ما هو العيب في البدأ في الدورة حتى لو اخذت 5 سنوات على حسب كلام المهندس ابو بكر ! السنا نريد زيادة 

خبراتنا ؟ السنا نريد التعلم ؟ ... السنا نريد ربما اضافة شي جديد قد تطور ولم نتعلمه عند التصميم سابقا ؟


----------



## rider7 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## زيدانوف (30 أبريل 2010)

استلام بياض المحارة 
وكيف تصبح مدير مشروع ناجح


----------



## زيدانوف (30 أبريل 2010)

كيف تصبح مدير مشروع ناجح


----------



## eng han (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elking859 (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ...زكاة العلم تعليمه ... واسفاه يوم يسال رب العباد عبده عن علمه ماذا فعل به ويرد العبد لقد حجبته عن من كان بحاجته يا رب !!! نعم واسفاه ....
لو بدأت الدورة من اول يوم تم طرح فكرتها لكان هلاء خلصت هادا على اعتبار انها راح تقعد 5 سنوات زى ما حكى ابو بكر .. لكن يا حسرة ما بلشت شو السبب هادا بعلم الغيب او بيجوز لانو الشباب اختلفو على اى كود يصممو .. او لانو الاسمنت غلى اخر فترة مممممم الله اعلم شو السبب .. بس على فكرة حابب افهم شى !! شو يعنى لو قعدت الدورة 5 سنين وين المشكلة لو الناس راح تستفيد . الموضوع اله اكثر من اربع اسنين مطروح وما صار شى ...اسئلة تدور فى البال وما من جواب !!!
قال الراوى يا كرام 
اتفق العرب على الا يتفقو 
بتهيألى بيكفى ..أكتأبت ......سلام عليكم:83:


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 مايو 2010)

انا مستغرب جدا جدا جدا ازاى احنا فوتنا فرصه الدكتور اللى اقترح انه يعمل الدوره 
ازاى صاحب الموضوع متكلمش معاه ونظموا العمل 
شيئ محير 
جزاكم الله كل خير وتقبل منكم 
لكن اعتقد ان موضوع زى ده مش هيمشى غير بتوفيق ربنا اولا 
ثم ان واحد زى الدكتور الفاضل اللى تفضل بطرح تطوع منه انه يقوم بالموضوع 
لان الموضوع محتاج حد فاهم يوجه الناس اللى محتاجه تتعلم واللى انا واحد منهم
اعتقد انه يجب الرجوع الى ايميل الدكتور ونكمله وننظم العمل معاه 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## taha aref (21 مايو 2010)

*ياريت الكود المصرى*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 مايو 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> انا مستغرب جدا جدا جدا ازاى احنا فوتنا فرصه الدكتور اللى اقترح انه يعمل الدوره
> ازاى صاحب الموضوع متكلمش معاه ونظموا العمل
> شيئ محير
> جزاكم الله كل خير وتقبل منكم
> ...



الدهشوري...انت عندك خبرة في الورش...ايه رايك تاخد المبادرة مرة تانية....


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا تحياتى لحضرتك كتير لانك والله وحشتنى وانت عارف معزتك عندى 
ثانيا 
انا ان شاء الله بفكر فى الموضوع بس بحاول استنى شويه عشان منعملش موضوع قليل ويكون فيه فايده باذن الرحمن 
لكن دعواتكم ليه ان شاء الله عشان امتحاناتى ان شاء الله يوم 5/6
وان شاء الله بعد الامتحانات ان شاء الله ان كان الامر خير باذن الله نفكر فى موضوع كويس
ادعولى بالله عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك..واعذرني مشغوليات بالبحث وخلافه في الفترة الاخيرة
خير...ننتظر حتى نهاية الامتحانات باذن الله ...وان شاء الله تكون الورشة أحسن من اللي فاتت ونحاول نتجنب فيها كل السلبيات الموجودة...
بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله ربنا يقدم ما فيه الخير لنا جميعا
تحياتى


----------



## أحمد المدنى (25 مايو 2010)

الله يعينكم ويفقكم 
الموضوع فعلا مهم جدا,اتمنى أن اكون واحد من المستفيدين,
الرجاء اخبارى بكل ما هو جديد فيما يتعلق بموضوع الدوره,
تمنياتى بدوام التوفيق.


----------



## أحمد المدنى (25 مايو 2010)

اتمنى
نبدا قى اسرع وقت الموضوع مهم فعلا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخواني الكرام و الأعزاء وجدتت في البعض تقديم اليد بالخير لكنه لم يجد من هو جاد و صادق في رغبته للتعلم و بدأ معه يعني كما اشار زميلنا دهشوري ان احد الداكترة عرض بتقديم محاضراته و مساعدته اين الذين طالبوه في هذه الفترةمن ان يراسلوه و يتواصلو معه و يستفيدوا من مباردرته القيمة و الأخر عذرا لأن المشاركات كثيرة و اخذت وقتا طويلا لأقرأها من اولها لأخرها و لست اتذكر اسماء المشاركين و لكن اتذكر ان احد الزملاء قدم مخطط معماري و لم يلق ردود و زميل اخر قدم مخطط و قال نبدأ بالحل اليدوي و بعدها نقارن بالبرامج و نهاية نقدم الحل الكامل
و هذا هو الطريق الصحيح 
اسفة ان قلت للبعض اني اشعر انهم يريدون الوصول بلا جهد ولا معاناة لأن من جد وجد يعني من يطلب اقامة دورة تصميم يعتبر انه لم يمر علي اي مرحلة دراسة هندسية علي الأطلاق اذا فما هو الفارق بين خريج كلية الهندسة و اي كلية اخري و مافائدة سنوات الدراسة الخمس التي افنينا فيها اجمل سنوات العمر لنكون مهندسين 
تخرج المهندس من كلية الهندسة معناها ان لديه معلومات تكفي ان تضعه علي بداية الطريق حتي لو طال به الزمن فانا اعرف البعض ممن تعذر لهم العمل مباشرة بعد التخرج و انقضاء فترة طويلة بعيدا عن المجال نهائيا و عند البدأ بدأو من نقطة الخلفية الهندسية التي حفرتها محاضات الجامعة في اذهانهم و قد مرت سنون طويلة و بدأو بتكملة الطريق و لم يبدأوا الطريق من اول نقطة الصفر 
و انا اري ان منتدانا هذا كنز لمن يبحث في اغواره و المعلومة عندما نبحث عنها ونعاني و تقابلنا مصاعب هو اكبر تثبيت و تعلم للمعلومات اذا وجود الرغبة الحقيقية للتعلم هي اكبر عامل من عوامل الوصول للشخصية الهندسية المتكاملة و ذلك طبعا بعد توفيق الله عز و جل
نقطة اخري اننا نختلف عن اي كود نصمم به و هذا شيء غريب حتي لا يكلف البعض انفسهم مجرد النظر عن حدود عليا و دنيا وضعها الكود للتصميم اذا اين الفكر الهندسي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا احب ان اقدم المساعدة علي قدر استطاعتي لكن هناك البعض يمكنه ان يحاضر و يوصل المعلومة بطرق مبسطة و البعض الأخر لا يمكنه توصيل المعلومات فممكن ان يكون بداخلي رغبة مساعدة لكنني لا اعرف صياغتها 
اقترح كما قال اخانا الفاضل خالد الأزهري و اخانا الكريم م دهشوري ان يتم في وقت ما اعلان عن مشروع محدد بعينه و بكود ممكن عمل تصويت لأستخدام هذا الكود و اعلان فترة محددة للأشتراك في تلك الورشة و البدأ و من يريد التعلم يواصل و من يستطيع المساعدة يقدم العون ولا نقول موضوع طويل و يحتاج و و و و و لكن طريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة 
و اخرا اقول لأحد الأخوات التي علقت بان من يعرف معلومة لا يريد ان يقولها كاملة اقول لها اختاه ليست اصابعك مثل بعضها صدقيني قد تعلمت الكثير و الكثير علي يد زملاء اخيار بارك الله فيهم جميعا و كلهم يقدمون العلم لله رغبة في فضله و ثوابه فاذا كان لدينا كوب نصفه فارغ فلا ننظر للنصف الفارغ و لكن ننظر للنصف المضيء و اذكرك بقول المصطفي عليه الصلاة و السلام ما زال الخير في و في امتي الي يوم الدين

اسفة ان اطلت عليكم لكنني احب الخير للجميع و من لم يبحث و يواجه مشكلات التصميم لن يتقدم فكل مشروع يمكن ان يكون فيه نقاط خلاف عن الأخر تؤدي بك الي بحث جديد
بارك الله فيكم اجمعين ووفقنا جميعا للخير
و ان شاء الله ندعو لكل الطلاب بجميع السنوات الدراسية بالتوفيق و النجاح و خاصة اخواننا طلاب السنة النهائية زملاء الغد ربنا يثبت خطاكم ان شاء الله
السلام عليكم و رحمة اللi
بعد انهئي المشاركة معاكم هنا حبيت انقل لكو مشاركة تانية علي الملتقي و هي ممكن نقول عليها مثال رائع و قدوة لمن اراد التعلم
اليكم الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200856.html#post1665124


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اخواني الكرام و الأعزاء وجدتت في البعض تقديم اليد بالخير لكنه لم يجد من هو جاد و صادق في رغبته للتعلم و بدأ معه يعني كما اشار زميلنا دهشوري ان احد الداكترة عرض بتقديم محاضراته و مساعدته اين الذين طالبوه في هذه الفترةمن ان يراسلوه و يتواصلو معه و يستفيدوا من مباردرته القيمة و الأخر عذرا لأن المشاركات كثيرة و اخذت وقتا طويلا لأقرأها من اولها لأخرها و لست اتذكر اسماء المشاركين و لكن اتذكر ان احد الزملاء قدم مخطط معماري و لم يلق ردود و زميل اخر قدم مخطط و قال نبدأ بالحل اليدوي و بعدها نقارن بالبرامج و نهاية نقدم الحل الكامل
> و هذا هو الطريق الصحيح
> اسفة ان قلت للبعض اني اشعر انهم يريدون الوصول بلا جهد ولا معاناة لأن من جد وجد يعني من يطلب اقامة دورة تصميم يعتبر انه لم يمر علي اي مرحلة دراسة هندسية علي الأطلاق اذا فما هو الفارق بين خريج كلية الهندسة و اي كلية اخري و مافائدة سنوات الدراسة الخمس التي افنينا فيها اجمل سنوات العمر لنكون مهندسين
> ...


والله كلام جميل جدا ويكتب بماء الذهب 
عموما ان بعد العسر يسرا 
ان شاء الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## ابو اوس المهندس (28 مايو 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## محمودشمس (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعافاك


----------



## صلااااااح (22 أغسطس 2010)

فين التصميم


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## asobhy (25 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت والله وانا معاكم علشان نتعلم كلنا بس ياريت يكون الكود المستخدم الكود المصرى


----------



## خالد الاثرى (22 أبريل 2011)

لو حد يعرف ميعاد الدورات فى مصر ياريت يبلغنا لو سمحتم


----------



## gamal marie (26 أبريل 2011)

ياريت الدورة يشترك فيها اكبر عدد من المهندسين


----------



## m_sweedy (26 أبريل 2011)

أللى يشوف اسم الموضوع ويلاقيه 16 صفحة و160 مشاركة يقول ان الموضوع دهخلص تصميم القواعد والاعمدة والبلاطات بجميع الاكواد اللى فى الدنيا

لكن بعد تصفح ال 16 صفحة لم اجد شيئ مفيد لذلك نرجو من الادارة حذف الموضوع او اغلاقه على الاقل حتى لا يضيع مجهود ناس اخرون فى البحث بين الصفحات​


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (26 أبريل 2011)

وليه منحيش الموضوع من تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا شايف انه موضوع مهم وحتى نحليه للاسئلة الخاصة بالتصميم


----------



## hardyheart (26 أبريل 2011)

أؤيد هذا الموضوع وأقترح أن يكون بمثال واضح وبسيط ومنتشر مبنى فيلا من طابقين مثلا بالكود البريطاني أو الأمريكي لأنها الأكثر استخداما وبالنسبة للأساسات أقترح تكون Isolated footing طبعا لأنها الأكثر استخداما.
حقيقة نحن المبتدين نحتاج لمثل هذا الموضوع أتمنى أن يبدأ بأسرع وقت.


----------



## موسى الحالمي (27 يونيو 2011)

نريد أمثلة وتمارين حول التصميم


----------



## موسى الحالمي (27 يونيو 2011)

كيف ننزل كتب


----------



## alwsh1 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

تشكر اخي
الافضل ان يكون بالكود البريطاني


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هذا باب كبير ..
> 
> فتصميم الأساسات وحدها بحر كبير .. يليها الأعمدة فالكمرات بأنواعها و البلاطات و القشريات مع لحظ أنواع الحمولات الميتة و الحية و الزلازل .. و تصميم المقاطع الخاصة .... الخ .
> 
> ...




مشرفنا الجميل م/ ابو بكر ، انا أختلف مع حضرتك فى الرأى هو فعلا الموضوع ياخدوقت والوقت ده هو نفسه وقت دراستك فى الكليه ، بس هى الفكره انى مش راح اشرح زى ما كان بيتم الشرح فى الكليه لعدة أسباب منها:
1- ان الغالبيه العظمى خريجين يعنى عندهم خلفيه - ومش معقول يكون فيه خريج مش فاكر حاجه خالص - ولا ايه ؟
2- ان الغالبيه برضه شغال فى مجال الخرسانات (تنفيذ) ومن المهم جدا انه يكون ملم بفنيات الخرسانه والأحمال وتوزيعها وازاى بتتنقل من عضو لآخر علشان ما يبقاش مجرد مشرف واقف فى المكان وخلاص .
هى الفكره ان الموضوع يدى النوتس الأساسية اللى يعتمد عليها المهندس فى تقييم تصميم امامه ، او تكون مفاتيح ليه لعمل تصميم متكامل ، بس زى ما قلت مفتاح ليه ، مش هديله كل حاجه لأنها زى ما حضرتك قلت عاوزه سنين، لا انا هديله المفتاح والنوتس الأساسيه وهو عليه انه يقرا ويتابع ولو فى حاجه وقفت قدامه يسأل ن وان شاء الله يلاقى الإجابه.

اما موضوع الكود دى ماتفرقش كتير انتم تختاروا الكود اللى يناسبكم وتتكلموا من خلاله واللى عاوز يشوف فى كود تانى يدور ولو ماوصلش لحاجه يسأل.

بس انا ليا طلب كمان ياريت يتم عمل دوره من المهندسين الكبار ( مدير مشروع - أو مدير مشروعات ) عن كيفية ادارة المشاريع اوزاى انك تكون مدير مشروع ناجح وايه هو مفهوم ادارة المشروع او المشروعات، اعتقد انه الموضوع ده مهم وكمان اكيد اساتذتنا قادرين على عمل موضوع جميل بهذا الصدد ان شاء الله.

وجزاكم الله كل خير...:77::77::77:


----------



## sammaxt (22 فبراير 2012)

فكرة سديدة وفي اعتقادي لو فكرنا في عمل ملخص أو handbook لخطوات التصميم باستخدام الكود الأمريكي مثلاً aci-318 لربما حصلنا على فائدة للجميع بحيث يتم تضمين تصميم الأسقف والكمرات والأعمدة والأساسات وشكراً


----------

